# Lindsay Hill, Reporter for US Farm Report killed in an auto accident



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My wife and I just got around to watch last Saturdays US Farm Report and John Phipps came in and told that Lindsay had been killed in an accident at a cross roads in Ohio on the way to an assignment. RIP Lindsay you'll be missed.

Here's the details, the pictures of her vehicle are kind of tough to look at:

One killed in head-on crash


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

She was a bright star that made the show better. It was a tragic loss. May she Rest in Peace.


----------

